# Private Navy (The Super-Yacht Military)



## antiguogrumete

If you find this in the sea, you never think it's a super yacht, but a Navy ship.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48ITl2_iBH0

The Skat, only missing a cannon on deck.


----------



## chadburn

A rather nice sweeping Hull design but ruined by the Venetian Style glass balcony on either side running Aft.


----------



## Ron Stringer

Looks like a cross between a patrol boat and a Winnebago.


----------



## ben27

good day antiguogrumete,m,yesterday,21:46;rerivate navy (the super yacht military)a fine looking craft,apart from the windows.she would make a quick conversion if given to the navy,a couple of guns and shes ready for action,have a good day,regards ben27


----------

